# air conditioner compressor knocking



## dooley55 (Jul 31, 2004)

1999 328i e46 Air conditioner compressor knocking at idle speed only. Anyone else have this problem. Could it be the compressor going bad? Could it possibly just need oil?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Are you sure it is your A/C compressor?

I had a knocking sound under the hood and it turned out to the water pump. The bearings were self destructing and the pump had to be replaced.


----------



## dooley55 (Jul 31, 2004)

Fairly sure it is the compressor. It only makes a noise when the compressor is running.
It only makes a noise at idle speed. It still cools.


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I'm sorry to read you are having a problem with your air conditioning. If you and your BMW center would like our assistance, please phone us at (800) 831-1117, and mention Reference #200433600026 so that we can help you more efficiently. If you prefer, you can email us through the Owners' Circle at www.bmwusa.com.


----------

